# How to keep the goats cool in summer, and veteran doe care



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Two questions:

1. What, apart from shade, can you do for the goats in summer, if they are feeling the heat?

2. Those of you with veteran/retired does, what do you do for the grand old ladies to keep them comfortable?

I'm asking because I've noticed the past week or so Maddie is really starting to slow down, I think its the heat because during the day she just lies around, doesnt want to get up, eat or anything, as soon as it cools off in the evening she is up eating and playing with the Saanens.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Put a fan in the barn? xD

Not sure. Install airconditioning in the barn, but have the door closed? :thumb:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lol she lives in a pen, not a barn. She has a three sided shelter.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

umm

A ceiling fan :thumbup:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

You know alyssa, thats not a bad idea. Actually we have industrial fans for the cattle at shows, you attach a hose to them and they blow cool mist. I just never thought of using them for the goats at home :doh:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lol.

At australia zoo, they have fans that spray super uber fine mist.
It is so fine that you dont get wet, it just cools you.
It was so cool :thumbup:


----------



## luvmygoats (Dec 1, 2007)

In the summer time here we like to freeze water or vitamins and electrolytes in old cool whip containers and then add the big "ice cube" to their water buckets. This always worked for our chickens and turkeys and since they free range we put the buckets in their favorite shade spots around the yard. (spoiled, i know)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

If it is really hot I will spray my goats down with a hose. I start with their legs so I dont shock them with the change in temp.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

For me beings mine are Cashmere I can not spray them down like Stacey. I just provide shade and at shows I always bring lots of fans.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

During the summer we open up everything in the barn, we roll the sides up on the barn and open up the doors(we have a big hoop building) and we also have a fan blowing through to circulate the air. We change the water twice a day and freshen it once or twice in between. Occasionally when the girls get to hot we'll take bandanas and wet them down and tie them on their necks, its just enough wet to get the cool and not make them sick.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

We shave a lot of our goats to keep them cool in the summer. We take a few tarps and put them up for extra shade and then spray the dust down at the beginning of the day. Also, to keep their water cooler.... you can take a small rubber tub, fill it up with water, and if your freezer is big enough you can freeze it. Then in the afternoon put it in there and it cools the water for awhile. Also, we like to keep our troughs out of the sun and in the shade.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

all good ideas, thanks guys. 

I like the bandana idea :wink:


----------

